# Tool Restorations >  1972 lathe restoration - video

## Jon

1972 lathe restoration. By Linguoer. 33:04 video:

----------

Inner (Apr 21, 2022),

nova_robotics (Apr 21, 2022),

Wildwilly (Apr 22, 2022)

----------


## Wildwilly

I can't believe how easily those screws & drift pins came out? :ROFL:

----------

